# Have a good weekend everyone



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Have to go out this afternoon so just about to log off the pc at home and at work .... just wanted to wish you all a happy, hot and relaxing weekend.

My friends fly back to the UK tomorrow so this afternoon we are having a celebration leaving BBQ! ............ mainly to use up the entire contents of their fridge, wine rack and freezer because they cant take it back with them 

I think this bbq may go into the night ...... so Im preparing for a lie in already tomorrow morning!

Take care all of you .... Sue xxx


----------



## MadameEspana (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds like you will have a lot of fun, enjoy yourself and the lie in tomorrow. That's what it's all about hey?????


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Hope you enjoy your lie in.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Have to go out this afternoon so just about to log off the pc at home and at work .... just wanted to wish you all a happy, hot and relaxing weekend.
> 
> My friends fly back to the UK tomorrow so this afternoon we are having a celebration leaving BBQ! ............ mainly to use up the entire contents of their fridge, wine rack and freezer because they cant take it back with them
> 
> ...


Enjoy these beautiful days


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

*Its here again so soon!*

Well its Friday again! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Have a good one all of you ... Im about to leave my office and head for the train station! wish me luck - its been hellish throughout July and August trying to find a seat on either the train or the bus ! arrrrrrrrgh

but I dont care because its almost the weekend!

Sue xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Well its Friday again! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Have a good one all of you ... Im about to leave my office and head for the train station! wish me luck - its been hellish throughout July and August trying to find a seat on either the train or the bus ! arrrrrrrrgh
> 
> ...


have a great weekend


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Well its Friday again! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Have a good one all of you ... Im about to leave my office and head for the train station! wish me luck - its been hellish throughout July and August trying to find a seat on either the train or the bus ! arrrrrrrrgh
> 
> ...


I have just got in from work after being on the road for about 11 hours and driving over 500k delivering our products and meeting agents etc and now I am going for a swim which will be closely followed by a G&T or two. Looking forward to a lay in tomorrow. Have a great weekend everybody, I know I will :eyebrows::spit:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> and now I am going for a swim which will be closely followed by a G&T or two.


:tongue1::tongue1::tongue1::tongue1::tongue1::tongue1:

Have a good one!:spit: "cheers"...hic...hic....hic


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Have to go out this afternoon so just about to log off the pc at home and at work .... just wanted to wish you all a happy, hot and relaxing weekend.
> 
> My friends fly back to the UK tomorrow so this afternoon we are having a celebration leaving BBQ! ............ mainly to use up the entire contents of their fridge, wine rack and freezer because they cant take it back with them
> 
> ...


Sue, where is your Friday afternoon post? 

I just wanted to wish you all a good weekend!

Cheers


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

:cheer2: And a lovely weekend to everyone from me!! Just finished a massive bbq with the family (and the usual bucket of vino!!:spit and now we feel as if we need to hike across a mountain range to walk it off! Looks like the gorgeous weather is going to continue.....off to a folk festival tomorrow with lots of great bands! How are you guys spending your weekends?


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> :cheer2: And a lovely weekend to everyone from me!! Just finished a massive bbq with the family (and the usual bucket of vino!!:spit and now we feel as if we need to hike across a mountain range to walk it off! Looks like the gorgeous weather is going to continue.....off to a folk festival tomorrow with lots of great bands! How are you guys spending your weekends?


HIC izza:uke:uke:uke::smokin::smokin::smokin:arty:arty:arty::faint::faint:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I was really looking forward to the weekend and next week too as my Czech friend is coming to stay. She has never been to Spain before and is a really good friend who made our lives in Prague special so I want to give her a really good time when she's here. We have known each other for so long that it upsets us as it makes us realise how old we are
But I'm feeling a bit low as our much-loved dog, Our Little Azor (see avatar) has starting scratching his neck raw. We think he has been bitten by fleas in spite of our precautions and a huge tic fell off him two days ago. So much for his collar and injections.
Anyway, I hope the rest of you have a great eweekend, wherever you are.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> :cheer2: And a lovely weekend to everyone from me!! Just finished a massive bbq with the family (and the usual bucket of vino!!:spit and now we feel as if we need to hike across a mountain range to walk it off! Looks like the gorgeous weather is going to continue.....off to a folk festival tomorrow with lots of great bands! How are you guys spending your weekends?


Nothing special Tally. The normal giant crossword which we need to finish by Monday coz that's when they release the answers. Can't park anywhere yet no matter what time we go out so it's a dash to shop then home again out of the heat...lol. 

Yours sounds good tho' :clap2:

Have a good un everybody!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> :cheer2: And a lovely weekend to everyone from me!! Just finished a massive bbq with the family (and the usual bucket of vino!!:spit and now we feel as if we need to hike across a mountain range to walk it off! Looks like the gorgeous weather is going to continue.....off to a folk festival tomorrow with lots of great bands! How are you guys spending your weekends?


Sounds like a great weekend Tally!
I'm trying to get re-aclimatised to the heat after a week in Bilbao and another in the UK, which seems to be giving sun a miss this year!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Just got back from band practice. Drunk a few too many cans  In for a swim and then off to bed. Got a party tomorrow night which is a once ayear job around my friends finca. 4 bands plus BBQ. Last years party started at 8pm on Saturday and finished at 8am on Sunday. 

My liver is Evil it needs to be punished!!!!!!!!!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

BUGS said:


> Just got back from band practice. Drunk a few too many cans  In for a swim and then off to bed. Got a party tomorrow night which is a once ayear job around my friends finca. 4 bands plus BBQ. Last years party started at 8pm on Saturday and finished at 8am on Sunday.
> 
> My liver is Evil it needs to be punished!!!!!!!!!


Aye, you've got to be wary of them musos .....they're a funny lot

Have fun :yo:



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Is it the weekend already?????? That came round quick!

Jo xxx


----------

